# What day did I ovulate?



## SunnyLemons (Oct 7, 2016)

What day did I ovulate?

Day 15: little stretchy clear EWCM, opk lines almost the same colour
Day 16: loads of clear stretchy EWCM, forgot to do opk test
Day 17: little stretchy clear EWCM, opk lines are the same colour
Day 18: no EWCM yet, opk lines almost the same colour

What day would it have be best to BD?


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Possibly 14& 16 as the sperm survives for around 48 hours x


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

EWCM is a good indicator that you're fertile and coming up to ovulation but can't really tell you the exact day of ovulation.

If on day 17 your opk lines are the same colour then that is confirmation for an LH surge. Ovulation usually takes place 24-36hrs hours later, so you probably ovulated on the 18th. 

You should bd the day you first detect the LH surge and for two days after. if you have regular periods you can bd before this too as the sperm can last in fertile cervical mucus for up to four or five days (so bd from 14th or so). The released egg dies about 12 hours after ovulation so it's best to do all your bd-ing beforehand or on day of ovulation.

So best days for bd are 17th, 18th and 19th. 

X


----------

